# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  إبداعــــــــــــــــــات حقيقية بقلمى الرصــــــــــــــــــــــــــاص

## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

وإلى اللقاء مع بقية الإبداعات الحقيقية!

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى
:
ما أعظم تلك الهبة التي منحها المولى جلة قدرته
لاولئك الفنانين 

:

شكراً لهذا الجمال الذي تنتقيه ..
وفي انتظار بقية الإبداعات 
تحياتي 
ودمت بألق*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى*
> 
> 
> *:*
> *ما أعظم تلك الهبة التي منحها المولى جلة قدرته*
> *لاولئك الفنانين*  
> *:* 
> *شكراً لهذا الجمال الذي تنتقيه ..*
> *وفي انتظار بقية الإبداعات* 
> ...


 
**
*جمال مين الذى* *أنتقيه؟!*
*هذا من رسم قلمى الرصاص*
*يا عزيزتى نبع الوفاء*
*وكان وقتها عندى من العمر*
*19 عاما إلا كام شهر كده!*

----------


## sameh atiya

*دكتور إيه الحلاوة دي 
مين يا دكتور اللي أنت رسمتها دي ومين الطفل الصغير ده
بصراحة أحلى صورة الأخيرة وفي انتظار البقية*

----------


## nariman

*رائع يا دكتور .. ابداع فعلاً*

*في انتظار التكملة* 
 :f2:

----------


## القواس

*أولا
أنا لا سلفي ولا اخوان
ليه الصور كلها مخاصمه الحجاب
أجملهم الصوره الثانيه 
لأن تحديد الوجه من أصعب الأشياء للرسام
تحياتي العطره*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *أولا*
> 
> *أنا لا سلفي ولا اخوان*
> *ليه الصور كلها مخاصمه الحجاب*
> *أجملهم الصوره الثانيه* 
> *لأن تحديد الوجه من أصعب الأشياء للرسام* 
> *تحياتي العطره*


 ::h:: 
يا أخويا من شمال مصر
الصور ديت
من رسم قلمى الرصاص 
وهى فى الأصل
أغلفة مجلة صباح الخير
فى عام 1961
والفنان صاحب الصور
هو
جمال كامل
والصدفة أن أسمى
جمال
ولذا أنا موقع 
عليها بأسمى
والتاريخ 
ولما تيجى تزورنى بإذن الله
سأريك هذه الرسومات
واليوم سأضيف للمجموعة صور أخرى
وهناك صور أخرى ليست للعرض



وفى أوائل الستينيات لم يكن 
هناك حجاب فى مصر!




> هكذا برع الفنان الراحل* جمال كامل* وهو يصور شخصيات نجيب محفوظ على صفحات مجلة صباح الخير التي صدرت في 1956، خالصة للفن الجديد، لتعيش بها شخصيات محفوظ بحسها الشعبي، وروحها المتقدة. وعلى عكس أغلفة المجلة الشابة التي وضع فيها الرسام وجوه بنات القاهرة الجديدة في الجامعة والعمل والنوادي، حية وبضة، راح يرسم شخصيات ساخرة في المتن مع تعليقات أكثر سخرية، وعلى عكس الكلمة التي يصف بها محفوظ شخصياته، موجزة ومحددة، رسم جمال كامل الشخصيات بريشة حرة، وخطوط لا نهائية، تأخذ رتوشها من المكان، وتتماهى معه، وتنفتح عليه، فكأنه يقوم بتأويله الخاص - والحقيقي - بأن هذه الشخصيات مثل خطوط تتماس وتتقاطع وتتقابل مع عالم نجيب محفوظ في قاهرته التي يعرفها وتألفه، بينما كان البورتريه الذي صوره جمال كامل لمحفوظ يستحضر شخصية الأديب في بساطتها وتواضعها.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:f2: 
 




 :f2:

----------


## رورو قمر

ياعيني 

ايه ده كلوو 

دنتا طلعت رسام كمان مش بس مصور 

لآ فنان بجــــــــــد 

ياليت لو استمريت في الرسم 

كنت هتبقى من كبار الرسامين ^_*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ياعيني 
> 
> ايه ده كلوو 
> 
> دنتا طلعت رسام كمان مش بس مصور 
> 
> لآ فنان بجــــــــــد 
> 
> ياليت لو استمريت في الرسم 
> ...


 
من صغرى وأنا موهوب فنيا رسم بالقلم الرصاص وتماثيل من الطين الأسوانى ولوحات زيتية وكان أخويا "سمير"، هاجر لأوروبا  وتجنس بالجنسية الألمانية ويعيش  متنقلا بين تشيكيا وألمانيا  حاليا، إللى هو أكبر منى يقف على ناصية الشارع مع أصدقائه عند دوران شبرا وأنا قاعد  فى فراندة بيتنا الوقف فى الدور الرابع أفنن من كله بعكس أعز أصدقائى (قبطى مصرى) كان خطيبا رائعا والذى تخرج من الحقوق والآن هو أحد نواب المحكمة الدستورية العليا ونكمل الحكايه بعدين....

----------


## خشاف

أخي الكريم : دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني
حقيقة يعجز اللسان عن الوصف والكلمات عن التعبير
ولك ندعني اقول أننا نفخر بأن حبيبة الكل مصر أنجبت فناناً مثل حضرتك
ربما يوماً ما توضع لك صورة على جدران التاريخ بجوار نجيب محفوظ وأحمد زويل وغيرهم
المغتربة والعاشقة لتراب مصر 
خشاف

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أخي الكريم : دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني
> 
> حقيقة يعجز اللسان عن الوصف والكلمات عن التعبير
> ولك ندعني اقول أننا نفخر بأن حبيبة الكل مصر أنجبت فناناً مثل حضرتك
> ربما يوماً ما توضع لك صورة على جدران التاريخ بجوار نجيب محفوظ وأحمد زويل وغيرهم
> المغتربة والعاشقة لتراب مصر  
> خشاف


 
 :f: *عزيزتى العاشقة لتراب مصر خشاف* :f: 
ماكتبتيه ما هو إلا وسام أعلقه على صدرى وشهادة أعتز بها كثيرا وأهديك كل مواضيعى فى المنتدى لعل وعسى بعضها يعجبك أيضا...
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى 
 :f: *وأهلا ومرحبا بكى عضوة جديدة بالمنتدى* :f:

----------


## حنييييين الشوق

دكتور خمال بجد رسومات رائعه
والاروع انها بورتريهات 
يعنى من الصعب التحكم فيهاا
بمعنى اوضح انه اذا وجد خلل فى احد عناصر اللوحه
تم تغيير شكل الوجه تماما مما يدل على فشل اللوحه الفنيه

ومن الصعب اننا نحدد نجاح هذه الرسومات الا اذا تمت مقارنتها بالصور الاصليه التى اخذت منها

ولك منى جزيل الشكر

تقبل تحياتى

حنين الشوق

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> دكتور خمال بجد رسومات رائعه
> والاروع انها بورتريهات 
> يعنى من الصعب التحكم فيهاا
> بمعنى اوضح انه اذا وجد خلل فى احد عناصر اللوحه
> تم تغيير شكل الوجه تماما مما يدل على فشل اللوحه الفنيه
> 
> ومن الصعب اننا نحدد نجاح هذه الرسومات الا اذا تمت مقارنتها بالصور الاصليه التى اخذت منها
> 
> ولك منى جزيل الشكر
> ...


 :f2: عزيزتي حنييييين الشوق
الصورالاصليه هي أغلفه قديمه من مجله صباح الخير وهي غير متوفره لدي ويظهر أنك ناقدة فنية متمرسة ومتمكنة ولكن أطمأني فالصور مطابقة تماما للأصول...عندك مشتري وتأكدي آن عمولتك محفوظة!

----------


## حنييييين الشوق

هههههههههههههه
عندى كتييييييييييييييييييير

وبعدين لازم اتكلم لان الرسم عندى مش مجرد هوايه

دا كمان دراسه

وانا ليا لوحات كتير كانت عباره عن نقط تحول جامده فى حياتى

ودول انا بحتفظ بيهم ومن عاشر المستحيلات انى افرط فيهم

بالرغم من عرض مبالغ استحاله اتخيل انى ابيع لوحه بمبلغ زى دا قبل كدا 
بس بجد ليهم ذكريات جامده معايا

ومن الاول كدا نتفق بقى على العموله

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> هههههههههههههه
> عندى كتييييييييييييييييييير
> 
> وبعدين لازم اتكلم لان الرسم عندى مش مجرد هوايه
> 
> دا كمان دراسه
> 
> وانا ليا لوحات كتير كانت عباره عن نقط تحول جامده فى حياتى
> 
> ...


مش حنختلف أبدا على العمولة
شيك على بياض أكتبى فيه ما بدالك
لكن هو إحنا شاطرين فى الكلام وبس
متورينا الحاجات الجامده أومال
ومتشليش هم
أنا عندى السكانر
والهمه أومال
وكله تمام
 :f2:

----------


## حنييييين الشوق

ان شاء الله هبقى انزلهم عالمنتدى

ومشكور على ردك

----------


## ظابط شرطة

بصراحة  ان عجبت لجمال هذه الصور  (ماشاء الله) :3: 0033cc

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

:y:   :y:   :y:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> 


 
**
*حقا خير الكلام ما قل ودل*
 :Icecream:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> بصراحة ان عجبت لجمال هذه الصور (ماشاء الله)0033cc


 
أهلا بيك ومرحبا لكن خلى بالك أسمك

"ظابط شرطة" 


قد يسبب مشكلة فى المنتدى 
فبرجاء تعديل الأسم إلى 
واحد من التالى:

ضابط شرطة مكافحة الشغب

أو
ضابط شرطة نوبتجى


أو 
ضابط شرطة آداب

أو
ضابط شرطة حراسات

أو 
ضابط شرطة أمن مركزى

أو 
ضابط شرطة أنتربول

أو 
ضابط شرطة جوازات

أو
ضابط شرطة مرافق

أو
:
:
:
الخ ..الخ
وخلى بالك من ديت

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

للرفع بمناسبة ذكري مولدي الـــــ ٦٧

في ١٣ أكتوبر ٢٠٠٩

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

_للرفع بمناسبة ترشيح الموضوع لجائزة_

----------


## مصطفى سلام

فنان كعادتك يا دكتور جمال ..
ليس هنا فحسب و إنما فى ردودك و مشاركاتك المدعومة بصور و رسوم بالغة الروعة ..
إعجابى و تقديرى
مصطفى سلام

----------


## رحمة

*
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> فنان كعادتك يا دكتور جمال ..
> ليس هنا فحسب و إنما فى ردودك و مشاركاتك المدعومة بصور و رسوم بالغة الروعة ..
> إعجابى و تقديرى
> مصطفى سلام





> **


 






**
*مرحبا وأهلا وسهلا* 
*بأعضاء لجنة التحكيم*

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## قلب مصر

رسومات حضرتك جميلة جدا يا دكتور جمال
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب  ::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> رسومات حضرتك جميلة جدا يا دكتور جمال
> كل سنة وحضرتك طيب



شكرا على هذا التقدير عزيزتى قلب مصر
وكأننى فزت بالمركز الأول
على عمل بدأته فى عام 
1961
وتم نشره فى الإنترنت عام 2009
ولكن للأسف مواضيعى كلها لا تستطيع
منافسة  موضوع أيمن خطاب عن الكعبة الشريفة
فأين هذه اللجنة الجريئة
والتى تختار أحد مواضيعى للفوز
وأنا لو عضو فى لجنتكم الموقرة
كنت أعتبر موضوع الكعبة
فوق المنافسة وإعطاءه جائزة خاصة
وتترك المنافسة الحقيقية
بين المواضيع الأخرى
وهذا هو العدل بعينه
أليس كذلك؟!

----------


## اسامةعبدالعال

اية الفن دة يا فنان (قصدي)
يا هندسة (قصدي)
يا دكترة .......يووووووة 
خلاص نقول 
الدكتور مهندس فنان جمال الشربيني
مش قر ولا حسد واللة ربنا يزيدك من فضلة
سؤاااااااااال 
بتجيب الوقت دا كلة منين هو يومك مش 24 ساعة زي عندنا 
هههههههههههههه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

للرفع بمناسبة قبول مشاركاتي بموضوع:
 *  كيف تصبحين امرأة جذابة الحاصل على فضية حورس 2010*

----------

